

Ask HN: Article from a while back? - remindme

It was on this site a while back but I'm having trouble finding it. It was about Ford lending someone shares but bought them back, forcing the borrower to pay any price they demanded to give Ford their shares back. Something like that...<p>Help?
======
da5e
Porsche reinvents the short squeeze - The New York Times
[http://www.nytimes.com/2008/10/30/business/worldbusiness/30i...](http://www.nytimes.com/2008/10/30/business/worldbusiness/30iht-
norris31.1.17372644.html)

------
cperciva
You might be thinking about the Porsche short squeeze on VW stock back in
October 2008.

